# Puppy testicle didnt descend



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hey guys i was reading the kennel von lotta webpage and i see they sometime sell the puppies $1500- $3000 for one of the reason is the testicle did not descent ... What does it mean ? Cause they normal price is 2500-5000 and thats a little to high for me at the same time i would want a puppy that is not healthy .


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

The dog will need to be neutered if testicle did not descend and it can cost more to do the procedure. I had a dog years ago with this condition and he had a terrible (heartbreaking) immune system. I don't know if there was a connection.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I mean i wouldnt want a puppy that is not healthy


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

It isn't a problem. You'll definitely want to neuter b/c the undescended testicle can become cancerous. If you're not planning to breed, it is nothing to worry about. The vet may charge a little extra to remove that one; shouldn't be more than $50. One of my dogs was double cryptic (that's what they call it) so both of his were in his belly. He's perfectly healthy! The vet recommended that I give him till around 9 months of age to see if they'll drop. They didn't, so for an extra $25 they removed them from his abdomen. 

I would think that the reduced cost may be b/c to some people the dog isn't worth as much. Some like for their working dogs to remain intact. And breeding is obvious. The cryptic means just that- lifeless, sterile.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

A girl and her dog said:


> It isn't a problem. You'll definitely want to neuter b/c the undescended testicle can become cancerous. If you're not planning to breed, it is nothing to worry about. The vet may charge a little extra to remove that one; shouldn't be more than $50. One of my dogs was double cryptic (that's what they call it) so both of his were in his belly. He's perfectly healthy! The vet recommended that I give him till around 9 months of age to see if they'll drop. They didn't, so for an extra $25 they removed them from his abdomen.
> 
> I would think that the reduced cost may be b/c to some people the dog isn't worth as much. Some like for their working dogs to remain intact. And breeding is obvious. The cryptic means just that- lifeless, sterile.


Can i wait till 12-18 months ? cause i heard something like it will cause health problem when dogs neutered too young but it seems like in this case i cant wait either.. so isnt it a dilemma ?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog was discounted because the testicle did not descend. We neutered him at 13 months. It was about $400.00 to have him neutered.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Can i wait till 12-18 months ? cause i heard something like it will cause health problem when dogs neutered too young but it seems like in this case i cant wait either.. so isnt it a dilemma ?


You can wait until 18-24 months to neuter.

My Vet recommended that I neuter my Dal at 18 months, he said that he wouldn't wait any longer than that because the ball that didn't drop can become hot inside the abdomen and cause other issues.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hm okay thanks guys


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention that my Dal is very healthy, very happy, social, fun, friendly, loving and entertaining. He doesn't let his one ball affect his life.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They say that the retained testicle is actually not more prone to cancer, but detecting it in time, if it is retained is the problem. It should be no problem to wait until 24 months. Also, it still can drop into place. I would just wait and see. If it is still retained at two years neuter. 

The only problem with retained testicles is that the condition is genetic, so the animal should not be bred as this is a disqualifying conformation fault that will be passed on. If you are not intending to breed the dog, then it should not prevent you from purchasing the puppy. 

Yes, the neuter can cost a little more. As they are discounting the price, that's a wash.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Can i wait till 12-18 months ? cause i heard something like it will cause health problem when dogs neutered too young but it seems like in this case i cant wait either.. so isnt it a dilemma ?


Perseus was neutered at 4 months and he is just fine. I heard it can stunt their growth....=/ but he is 6 months now 75 pounds 26 inch. He is as big as most adult dogs. So if it stunt his growth then I wonder how much bigger he could if Been. ((giggle))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Perseus was neutered at 4 months and he is just fine. I heard it can stunt their growth....=/ but he is 6 months now 75 pounds 26 inch. He is as big as most adult dogs. So if it stunt his growth then I wonder how much bigger he could if Been. ((giggle))
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahhaha he might be 90lbs now  thanks for sharing. when are u gonna get perseus his little sister or brother ?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> hahhaha he might be 90lbs now  thanks for sharing. when are u gonna get perseus his little sister or brother ?


Haha... Never. One is good enough for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

selzer said:


> They say that the retained testicle is actually not more prone to cancer, but detecting it in time, if it is retained is the problem. It should be no problem to wait until 24 months. Also, it still can drop into place. I would just wait and see. If it is still retained at two years neuter.
> 
> The only problem with retained testicles is that the condition is genetic, so the animal should not be bred as this is a disqualifying conformation fault that will be passed on. If you are not intending to breed the dog, then it should not prevent you from purchasing the puppy.
> 
> Yes, the neuter can cost a little more. As they are discounting the price, that's a wash.



You've been cleared questions out of my mind selzer. Thanks?


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace look what I found foe you haha


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ace look what I found foe you haha


OMG hahhahahahha how the **** do u find all these stuffs... u got too much spare time lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> OMG hahhahahahha how the **** do u find all these stuffs... u got too much spare time lol


It's all about being awesome and quick witted. Lol. Anywho, it was after your post, I was sitting back being awesome ((like I usually do)) and came across this by accident. Thought I would use it to my advantage. =) it was worth the laugh I do say for my self.


----------

